# Forgeworld Heavy Astral claws army



## davey80y (Jul 17, 2010)

selling my astral claws army here the LINK feel free to make me an offer (anything so i dont have to pay the ebay fee's!!) i'm based in the uk but have no probs sending over sea's

also do commission work so if there's anything else you want adding to them i can do that 

here's a few pic's


----------

